# DESCENDEUR/FIGURE OF EIGHT CATTY



## Froggy (Nov 8, 2010)

View attachment 7987
Hi all:

Dennis the Menace posted a sawn-off descendeur catty. I've had a descendeur kicking around for 20 years, ever since my power-weight ration became unfavourable for climbing. Nostalgia to the wind, I copied Dennis' idea and sawed the top off - see pics. He was concerned about band attachment. I attached latex 2 cm bands in straightforward over the top style. Not signs yet after 300 - 500 shots of tearing. All the same I reattached using paracord tabs at the fork and paracord loops at the pouch. Compact, works well, shoots hard, very accurate (at least within my capacity) and can handle large pebbles and 9 mm BB. Three pics, one before tabs, one with tabs and loops and one to show tabs and size (pouch removed, I'm putting on one slightly larger.) I wrapped one round of latex around the fork tips before placing and wrapping the paracord in order to improve grip. So far no slippage at all.

Ciao

Posting again, the pics didn't upload


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Froggy said:


> Posting again, the pics didn't upload


May be pic file is large, try to reduce the file size.


----------



## Froggy (Nov 8, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Posting again, the pics didn't upload


May be pic file is large, try to reduce the file size.
[/quote]

Thanks, I'll look at it


----------



## Froggy (Nov 8, 2010)

Froggy said:


> Posting again, the pics didn't upload


May be pic file is large, try to reduce the file size.
[/quote]

Thanks, I'll look at it
View attachment 7988

[/quote]
That did it, a bit small but I think large enough to see what's going on.


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey thats a tough reliable shooter you hav there, I like it alot


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

that is really cool, umm where did you get this?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

What is a descendeur? Whatever it is, it makes a nice catty.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

It's used for mountain climbing its used to hook your rope through I believe


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.gear-zone.co.uk/clog-lightweight-figure-of-eight-descender-pid64.html here is a link to one for sale


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

this one is cool, I like it.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I might have to buy one of these. It just looks perfect with a pinkie hole for grip.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL!!!







I swear I've never seen one of these!!! Really I haven't!!! The closest I ever got to mountain climbing it  was a good hike!! That is cool!!!
I love it!!!







Do they come in different sizes??


----------



## Froggy (Nov 8, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for the positive feedback.; and Dennis the Menace for pushing me.

Small variations in size only. There are some variations in shape -- square/angular rather than round. I think there may be larger steel ones used in some industrial and commercial operations. These alloy climbing ones (friction device used for abseiling often called figure-of-eight) are perfect IMHO. Any climbing shop would sell them. I've no idea of cost, mine has been retired 20 yrs and is probably pushing 40 years old.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I have several of those from years ago as well, did you climb a lot? Any advice before I cut one up?


----------



## Froggy (Nov 8, 2010)

Devoman said:


> I have several of those from years ago as well, did you climb a lot? Any advice before I cut one up?


Yes, a lot. For a while it was part of my job -- abseiling to peregrine nests. No advice really except to cut at the widest point and don't try to use it for abseiling afterwards. The hacksaw went through easily and the tips filed round (ish) without a problem.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I cast these. Both the "straight" 8 and the rescue 8 version we used when I was on the rescue squad. These things can be quite expensive so it you want a cheaper version. PM me. If I get enough interest I might make a bunch.

They would come already cut (I am NOT going to be responsible for someone trying to actually get on-rope with one) as I know not a lot of folks have the tools to do that with.









I could possibly even be tricked into trading for them. Links to some for reference.

https://www.rei.com/rei-garage/product/110967/black-diamond-super-8-belay-device

http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.aspx/productId/10808/selectedVariationId/16686/CMI-Original-NFPA-Rescue-8-Descender-Aluminum

I'd also put these up before.... http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44641-cast-figure-8s/

--Rob--


----------

